# Top 5 Film Schools



## Sketchy21 (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi. I'm going to be applying to colleges next school year and I want to know the top 5 Film Colleges in America. I know NYU is great but I'm not sure if i can get in with my GPA so I'm looking for a less picky Film College. So if anybody could help me out I'd be very thankful.


----------



## Philly (Apr 12, 2007)

Are you looking for a grad or undergrad program?  What type of filmmaker are you?--experimental, new media, documentary, narrative??--What discipline do you want to focus on--Producing, directing, writing, cinematography, etc..?


----------



## Cine (Apr 12, 2007)

All I know is (IMO):

1. USC
2. NYU
3. Chapman University
4. UCLA
5. FSU


----------



## Cinematical (Apr 12, 2007)

It depends exactly what you're talking about. If it's reputation, than I think Cine had it right. If it's facilities, then Chapman would be at the top, followed by USC and NYU (I think, though I haven't visited NYU). This will probably change in a couple of years when USC rebuilds their film school (supposed to happen around 2009, I think).

If you're GPA isn't the greatest, really look in to Chapman. The actual university (which is what will look at your GPA the most) is far easier to get in to than USC or NYU. The film school, though, has seen a dramatic increase in applicants and so is getting harder and harder to get in to. For there, its all about the essays.


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 12, 2007)

It's typically the mix that Cine posted, in various orders, also Columbia is usually on lists more often than Chapman...though that's changing as smaller and/or newer programs like Chapman, Boston, and Emerson grow their reputations.

U-Texas at Austin is a great program as well...

However, you need to not choose a school based on its ranking or exclusiveness...you need to look at what aspect (as Philly said) of the film biz you want to do, and how you want to do it...industry or independent?  Depending on your approach and skillset, some schools will be a better fit than others.

Start searching the net, get the new "Film School Confidential," and read it.


----------



## Winterreverie (Apr 12, 2007)

Over and over again you'll find the following listed as the "Top" film programs nowadays: (alphabetically)

AFI
Chapman 
(Sometimes Columbia)
NYU
UCLA
USC

They are interchangeable depending on what you are looking for, who you ask, and of course what year it is. The best way to decide what fits you is to read current student reviews and meet with the faculty.


----------



## Cine (Apr 12, 2007)

> Originally posted by Jayimess:
> It's typically the mix that Cine posted, in various orders, also Columbia is usually on lists more often than Chapman...though that's changing as smaller and/or newer programs like Chapman, Boston, and Emerson grow their reputations.
> 
> U-Texas at Austin is a great program as well...
> ...



Sorry, but do you mean Columbia University (Chicago) or Columbia College (CA)?


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 12, 2007)

Neither.

Columbia University, in New York City.


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 12, 2007)

Winter's right, though I think it would be best to do some independent research to determine what YOU think will be a good fit.  Don't be afraid if your list has a lot of schools on it, you'll pare it down in time.

Get your own ideas, THEN come over to sites like these.


Just my two cents.


----------



## Sketchy21 (Apr 12, 2007)

I want to focus on directing & writing. And I'm not making my decision on it's rank i just want to make sure I get into a school with a good undergraduate Film Major.


----------



## wing2871x (Apr 12, 2007)

Top Five as I've come to understand them are:

USC
NYU
UCLA
Chapman
AFI

With Emerson, Columbia, and FSU also in that range of schools.

And what is your GPA? You may have a shot at NYU.


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 12, 2007)

Good, you know what you want to do!!

There are lots more great programs out there than we've listed...just take a look around, Sketchy.  You'll find your fit.

The population on this site tends to be pretty elite...though not elitist.  We've all applied and gotten into the highly ranked, well-recognized film programs, but they're not the only ones out there worth considering.  

I went to an open-enrollment, third tier public university that nobody talks about, and made a pretty successful film without even being a film major, and the script I wrote in an intro Screenwriting class there got me into UCLA for my Master's.

I'm not telling you this to toot my own horn...I'm telling you this so you realize many programs might not have the brand name, but they have the opportunities, the equipment, the committed faculty.

It's what you make of those opportunities during your education that matters, no matter what school you go to.

Best of luck to you!!


----------



## Lily (Apr 12, 2007)

There is a great book called 'Film School Confidential' that goes over all the pros and cons of all the programs offered in film, focusing mostly on the graduate level.

i found it extremely useful although I still haven't made my own final decision.  

The book is dated to 1997 though, so keep that in mind.  They are coming out with a new, updated volume this year.


----------



## Lily (Apr 12, 2007)

> Originally posted by Sketchy21:
> Hi. I'm going to be applying to colleges next school year and I want to know the top 5 Film Colleges in America. I know NYU is great but I'm not sure if i can get in with my GPA so I'm looking for a less picky Film College. So if anybody could help me out I'd be very thankful.



NYU doesn't care about gpa as much as they do your creative portfolio.  For screenwriting they want a feature length screenplay... they are the only program for MFAs in screenwriting that ask for that.  I got in and my gpa is extraordinarily sub-par.  But if the creative skills are there, they will notice.  I'd say strong portfolio, personal statement and letters of recs are the most important elements of your application.


----------



## Lily (Apr 12, 2007)

oops, forgot to ask if you were talking grad or undergrad... everything i said was applicable to the grad program.  dunno what the deal is with undergrad, but i imagine it can't differ too drastically.

Good luck Sketchy!


----------



## NySpree89 (Apr 12, 2007)

> There is a great book called 'Film School Confidential' that goes over all the pros and cons of all the programs offered in film, focusing mostly on the graduate level.
> 
> i found it extremely useful although I still haven't made my own final decision.
> 
> The book is dated to 1997 though, so keep that in mind. They are coming out with a new, updated volume this year.


  I'm pretty sure the updated version came out already- and from what I've heard it's mostly geared towards grad school programs.  The authors even seem a little bitter abou tthe undergrad programs.


----------



## Josh (Apr 12, 2007)

> Originally posted by NySpree89:
> I'm pretty sure the updated version came out already- and from what I've heard it's mostly geared towards grad school programs.  The authors even seem a little bitter abou tthe undergrad programs.



It's entirely geared towards grad programs. It's a pretty useless book for anyone looking into undergrad programs.


----------



## yawnface86 (Apr 12, 2007)

The following are allowed to participate in Coca-Cola Refreshing Filmmaker:

Brigham Young University
UCLA School of Theater Film and Television
California State at Long Beach
Chapman University
University of Colorado at Denver
Columbia University
Florida State University
New York University
North Carolina School of the Arts
Northwestern University
Savannah College of Art and Design
University of Southern California
University of Texas at Austin

The following have won:

NYU = 2
USC = 2
UCLA = 1
Columbia = 2 
FSU = 2
Chapman = 1

I wouldn't look at it as Top whatever... But... the top of the top are listed above. Now rating on hardest to get into is a new ball game...


----------



## Cine (Apr 13, 2007)

> Originally posted by Jayimess:
> Neither.
> 
> Columbia University, in New York City.



Damn, I should learn more info about it. Is it really good film school?


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 13, 2007)

Cine, yes, Columbia (NYC) is a stellar film school.  It's the Columbia that everyone is referring to on this thread.

I'm not trying to patronize you, but your need to do some research is bigger than I thought if you've never heard of it.

I don't think "FSConfidential" would be a waste of your time.  It does focus on graduate curriculum, but the equipment assessments and discussion of approaches and community are valuable for undergrads.


----------

